# Question About BMA/6 Certification



## Eddie Miller (Jun 16, 2018)

Quick question. I've been told  that BMA/6 certification stickers were mandatory for American-made bicycles manufactured between 1971 and 1979, but did they certify and put stickers on older bikes, too? I ask because my B.F. Goodrich Challenger has a BMA/6 sticker on the seat post, but looking at it design-wise there's no way it's a 70's bike. It can't be any newer than mid-1960's. Just look at it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't think the BMA certification was mandatory because Schwinn didn't play that game. Murray started out with that style chain guard in the early 60's and it looks like it was used into the 70's.
Here's some 1971 catalog images.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's the serial number for my bike.

M150 X8 858026


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2018)

Eddie Miller said:


> Here's the serial number for my bike.
> 
> M150 X8 858026





Here's the Murray serial number thread...........  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/

Did some speed reading and yours might be a 1971. Check out the SN thread.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 17, 2018)

But the serial # is on the left rear dropout. If it was a 1971, wouldn't it be on the head tube?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2018)

Schwinn moved their serial numbers to the head tube sometime in March of 1970. I don't know squat about Murray's. Adamtinkerer is the one in the know.

Quote from Adamtinkerer in that SN thread I posted a link to above.

*Welcome to the forum! Yours is an '83, the serial #'s moved to the head tube around 1980. Also, I can tell it's a Monterey by the two tone red/maroon paint under the green.
*
He also states the BMA/6 sticker is on bikes from 1971 or later.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jun 18, 2018)

My bike was never red.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eddie Miller said:


> My bike was never red.





He was referring to another members bike. Information in the quote that answers your previous question... *the serial #'s moved to the head tube around 1980.*


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 18, 2018)

70's


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 23, 2018)

They continued to make these into the mid '70s, until they came out with retro cruisers like Murray's Monterey.


----------

